# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  students database sample

## rain24

Hi guys ineed your help,im creating a database for students.Do you have samples for me for reference.
Thank you in advance...

----------


## Allan Murphy

Sorry, I do not.  If it is for an assignment then I believe you should make an attempt yourself then if you have a problem come back to the forum for some advice and help.

Have you searched the web?

----------

